# Diffusers for my Yongnuo 565EX???



## gryffinwings (Sep 11, 2012)

So, I'm looking at diffusers. I'll likely get a cheap Omni-Bounce, although I do no know if they are all the same. Any other ideas on light modifiers that will be easy to work with and implement with a single flash?


----------



## Mach0 (Sep 11, 2012)

gryffinwings said:
			
		

> So, I'm looking at diffusers. I'll likely get a cheap Omni-Bounce, although I do no know if they are all the same. Any other ideas on light modifiers that will be easy to work with and implement with a single flash?



What are you using it for?


----------



## gryffinwings (Sep 11, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> gryffinwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be honest, I'm currently using my flash for a bit of everything, some indoor and outdoor portraits, stuff like that.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 11, 2012)

gryffinwings said:


> So, I'm looking at diffusers. I'll likely get a cheap Omni-Bounce, although I do no know if they are all the same. Any other ideas on light modifiers that will be easy to work with and implement with a single flash?



There not.  They make them to fit particular flash heads and they don't have your flash model listed.


----------



## Mach0 (Sep 11, 2012)

Although its a broad answer, I would say this... Every modifier has its place. Use the one to get the job done.


----------



## Buckster (Sep 11, 2012)

gryffinwings said:


> So, I'm looking at diffusers. I'll likely get a cheap Omni-Bounce, although I do no know if they are all the same. Any other ideas on light modifiers that will be easy to work with and implement with a single flash?


I have Sto-Fen Omni-Bounce diffusers I got for my Canon 580EXII flashes.  They also fit my Yongnuo YN565EX flashes just fine.


----------



## rokvi (Sep 11, 2012)

Buckster said:


> gryffinwings said:
> 
> 
> > So, I'm looking at diffusers. I'll likely get a cheap Omni-Bounce, although I do no know if they are all the same. Any other ideas on light modifiers that will be easy to work with and implement with a single flash?
> ...



^This^  As buckster said the Yongnuo 565 is based off the canon 580EXII. And the heads have the same dimensions.


----------



## rainbowscamera (Sep 12, 2012)

I use the Gary Fong diffuser set and it cost about  $100+/- and it's adjustable for different flashes.
http://www.garyfongestore.com/flash-accessories/lightsphere-universal-starter-kit.html


----------



## gryffinwings (Sep 14, 2012)

rainbowscamera said:


> I use the Gary Fong diffuser set and it cost about  $100+/- and it's adjustable for different flashes.
> Lightsphere Universal Starter Kit - Flash Diffusers



I don't think I want to spend that much on a diffuser set at this time. At the moment, I'm not sure what I want to do.


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 14, 2012)

gryffinwings said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> > gryffinwings said:
> ...



Either a) get a light stand and a brolly or b) a frame and a softbox that fits over your flash.

Better yet go with option a and then get a second flash for fill.


----------

